# COVID-19 Vaccination Benefits vs Deaths as of April 8 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

What's going on?

The US Covid-19 vaccinations so far at 66.2%, with a total death count of 983,000 and a population of 332,403,650.

vs

The Philippines Covid-19 vaccinations so far at 66.1%, with a total death count of 59,591 and a population of 112,321,991 people.

So would this be considered a Red Hearing? 

- It was brought out that in the US we have many morbidly obese citizens.

- And now a new variant is in the works.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> What's going on?
> 
> The US Covid-19 vaccinations so far at 66.2% with a total death count of 983,000 and a population of 332,403,650.
> 
> ...


The USA number is likely more accurate. The Philippines according to DOH is 59k, the PSA give it at over 100k.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The USA number is likely more accurate. The Philippines according to DOH is 59k, the PSA give it at over 100k.


I don’t think any of the figures worldwide are accurate. 
Wonder how many died in the Philippines of non covid complications as they were scared to be put in isolation if they tested positive.


----------

